# Portugal Time - Berlin Time - Gone Mad Time



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Has April Fools day arrived early ?

Have a look at

Portugal warns Britain: We switched to Berlin Time and it was a catastrophe | Mail Online

Surly there are far more important priorities that the MPs in the UK have to tackle


----------

